# Einseitige Berichterstattung auf der Gamescom. GW2,SWTOR,WoW



## Tonkra (17. August 2012)

Es fühlt sich für mich so an, als sei die Berichterstattung der redakteure (sei es bei den News noch in sonst irgendeiner art) rein subjektivem Spielverhalten geschuldet (nach dem motto wir berichten nur über das, was wir aktuell spielen).

Man liest fast immer nur über die selben MMorpgs dort draußen. Und aktuellstes Beispiel dürfte doch die Gamescom sein.

Es wird über SWTOR berichtet. Ein Spiel, dass nicht gerade den großen Knall auf der Messe präsentiert. Aber was ist z.b. mit der absoluten Neuentwicklung, der *Reboot Version von Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn*, welches Ende diesen Jahres in die Beta übergeht?
Wenn da nix neues präsentiert wird, weiß ich auch nicht.. Ich mein ganz ehrlich, dass Angebot an MMorpgs auf der Gamescom ist extrem überschaubar. Seid ihr euch dem nicht bewusst? Habt ihr euch überhaupt informiert, welche MMorpgs sich diese Messe präsentieren??
Wisst ihr überhaupt, dass Final Fantasy 14 ein Online MMorpg ist?

Ich wage die Kompetenz eines MMorpg Magazins deutlich anzuzweifeln. Ihr müsst Kompetenz im allgemeinen zeigen, und nicht nur auf 3 MMorpgs begrenzt.

Man sieht davon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LM6bi4RP25o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYmrogyqFtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Absolut NICHTS in eurer Berichterstattung. Seid ihr nun ein MMorpg Magazin oder seid ihr es nicht?
Es gibt Interviews dazu auf Gamespot.com und co. zu lesen. bei euch liest man einen feuchten furz. Achja stimmt, morgen erscheint ja WoW patch XYZ.
Es geht einem einfach nur auf die nerven.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2012)

WoW, SWToR und GW2 sind halt für wesentlich mehr User relevant als Final Fantasy XIV. Das letzte Posting im buffed-Forum zu FFXIV stammt vom Mai, ansonsten ist dieser Bereich praktisch tot. Ich persönlich wünsche dem Spiel alles erdenklich Gute und hoffe, dass der Reboot irgendwie den Schaden beheben kann, den die grauenhafte Release-Fassung angerichtet hat, aber hätte ich als Betreiber eines Spiele-Portals die Möglichkeit, ein Interview zu Pandaria oder GW2 zu bekommen oder eben eines zu FFXIV, da würde ich auch das wählen, was mehr User anspricht. Und das ist nunmal leider nicht FFXIV.

EDIT: Und wie ich nach zehn Sekunden Google-Suche herausgefunden habe, wurde im Portal auch durchaus berichtet
http://www.buffed.de/Final-Fantasy-14-Online-PC-232094/


----------



## Tonkra (17. August 2012)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> *WoW, SWToR und GW2 sind halt für wesentlich mehr User relevant als Final Fantasy XIV*. Das letzte Posting im buffed-Forum zu FFXIV stammt vom Mai, ansonsten ist dieser Bereich praktisch tot. Ich persönlich wünsche dem Spiel alles erdenklich Gute und hoffe, dass der Reboot irgendwie den Schaden beheben kann, den die grauenhafte Release-Fassung angerichtet hat, aber hätte ich als Betreiber eines Spiele-Portals die Möglichkeit, ein Interview zu Pandaria oder GW2 zu bekommen oder eben eines zu FFXIV, da würde ich auch das wählen, was mehr User anspricht. Und das ist nunmal leider nicht FFXIV.
> Ich finde es allerdings auch schade, dass das Spiel im Bezug auf die Gamescom nicht mal erwähnt wird.




Ja und warum ist das Forum tot? Finden solche spieler bei euch information, ihre austauschplattform finden sie weiß gott woanders. nur einer der punkte. Das Spiel Final Fantasy war damals unter anderem producer und ist gefloppt, seitdem arbeit ein neues team an einer gänzlichst anderen Version. Und weil ihr als Medium darüber nicht berichtet.. Wer weiß überhaupt was Final Fantasy 14 ist, oder was die Reboot Version beinhaltet?
Square Enix ist heutzutage nun weiß gott kein unbekannter publisher, der auf der dies jährigen Messe auch Tomb Raider und Hitman präsentiert.

Wozu kaufe ich so ein gott verdammtes heft wie eures, oder besuche die Internetseite? Um sowieso bekannte informationen erneut zu lesen? 
Das ist eher das, was mich bei euch eher gelinde gesagt "anstinkt" und ich denke vielen anderen ebenso. Und das ist meine Kritik an euer Heft bzw. Informationsgestaltung.
oder will ich mir lieber auch mal unbekannte informationen beschaffen? Denk mal drüber nach.
und selbst hochbekannte gameseiten wie Gamespot.com schreiben darüber, wohlgemerkt eine internetseite, die sich nicht Online Spielen bzw. MMorpgs verschrieben hat. es ist und bleibt ein armutszeugnis eurer seits.


dass man primär, aus interessenvertretung, über die ganz großen schreibt ist doch klar.
Aber man muss auch über (noch) weniger bekannte schreiben. Wenn ihr kompetenz im MMorpg genre beweisen wollt tut ihr dies nicht, indem ihr nur über 3 spiele schreibt. (punkt)

schließlich wurden Spiele wie SWTOR etc. erst durch die medien gepushed und gehyped. aus vielerlei unverständnis, wie sich herausstellte.
Wo bleibt dort eure Informationspolitik.


----------



## Lari (17. August 2012)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Ja und warum? Weil ihr als Medium darüber nicht berichtet..



Ne ganz bestimmt nicht. Final Fantasy hat sich selbst ins Grab katapultiert, das hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit buffed.de Berichterstattung zu tun. Zumal beim Release genug Berichte kamen und das Spiel sehr sehr hart floppte.
Und jetzt ist das genau wie beim Fussball im deutschen Fernsehen: 1. und 2. Liga an allen Ecken, hier und da mal 3. Liga. Alles dadrunter interessiert halt sowenige Leute, dass Berichterstattung sich nicht lohnt


----------



## Tonkra (17. August 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ne ganz bestimmt nicht. Final Fantasy hat sich selbst ins Grab katapultiert, das hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit buffed.de Berichterstattung zu tun. Zumal beim Release genug Berichte kamen und das Spiel sehr sehr hart floppte.
> Und jetzt ist das genau wie beim Fussball im deutschen Fernsehen: 1. und 2. Liga an allen Ecken, hier und da mal 3. Liga. Alles dadrunter interessiert halt sowenige Leute, dass Berichterstattung sich nicht lohnt



du hörst auch gar nicht zu oder? Das ist eine komplette neuentwicklung und nicht einfach nur ein addon oder ein patch.

- Neues entwicklerteam
- Neuer Client
- Neue Server
- Neue Grafikengine
- Komplett neue Weltkarte
- Neue Storyline (die an die bis dahin vorher geschlossene storyline anknüpft)
- neue story charaktere
- neues kampfsystem
- Jobklassen
- Limitbreaksystem
- Moogles, chocobos und co..


das ist eine fast komplette neuentwicklung und somit ein mammutprojekt, die parallel zur alten version geschah.
und kein addon oder sonstwas /rumgepatche wie ein AoC.

aber natürlich kannst du es nicht wissen... buffed berichtet ja nur über WoW 

achja und ein browserspiel (aktuelle news) interessiert ja so viele leser absolut mehr, wenn ich mich eigtl. über MMorpgs informieren möchte. recht haste.Und ich glaube, dass ein Gamespot.com weitaus größer als ein buffed.de ist.

Ganz ehrlich, da brauch sich die buffed redaktion nicht wundern, wenn man dann wieder zurück zur gamestar geht. selbst die hat darüber berichtet.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2012)

Ich spiele privat seit Release immer wieder FF14, spontan fällt mir z.B. Silarwen ein, die ebenfalls spielt. Kannst du sogar auf meinem Youtube-Kanal und bei mir auf Blogger verfolgen. Der Magazin-Test zu Final Fantasy XIV stammt aus meiner Feder. Jawoll, war tatsächlich im Heft.
Ich weiß genau, was es mit dem Reboot auf sich hat. Bin sogar sehr interessiert daran. Ich weiß aber auch, dass der Reboot noch nicht stattgefunden hat und dass es derzeit absolut keinen Grund gibt, zum Spiel zurückzukehren. Das Spiel war bei Release absolut lausig und das ist es weiterhin. Ich bin auf den Reboot gespannt und hab da persönlich großes Interesse dran, aber im Moment gibt's einfach nichts, worüber es sich zu berichten lohnt, zumal das Spiel hier ganz einfach keinen interessiert. Das Spiel ist in seinem jetzigen Zustand Schrott. Was für den Reboot angekündigt und geplant ist, klingt klasse. Das ist aber im Moment eben nur genau das - eine Ankündigung, sonst nix. Kann man noch nicht anspielen, das startet jetzt alles erst demnächst und ansonsten tut sich im Spiel gegenwärtig einfach nichts, worüber es zu berichten lohnt. Chocobos endlich reingepatcht? Hurra.  Dazu gab's im Portal auch sofort eine Newsmeldung. Aber seitenweise Heftartikel schreiben zu einem Spiel, das spektakulär gescheitert ist, an dem sich derzeit einfach nichts wirklich Nennenswertes verbessert hat und von dem bestenfalls eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit was wissen will, lohnt nicht. Und sorry - die paar neuen Klassenrüstungen, Luftschiffe und drei Dungeons sind keine bahnbrechende Verbesserung, die alle enttäuschten Käufer tonnenweise zurückbringt. Da muss schon der Reboot her. Und falls der Taugt, kommt auch bestimmt wieder was ins Heft. 

EDIT: Apropos Berichterstattung - schau mal hier

http://www.buffed.de/Final-Fantasy-14-Online-PC-232094/

Lauter Newsposts und Artikel zu FFXIV, incl. Gamescom und Reboot-Trailer. Null Kommentare, null Klicks. Spricht leider nicht dafür, dass es irgendwen interessiert.
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz, wie du einerseits kritisierst, dass wir angeblich NUR über die "ganz Großen" berichten, andererseits beschwerst du dich über Artikel bezüglich kleiner Browser-Games. Ja wie denn nun?


----------



## Lari (17. August 2012)

Die Browser-Spiel News sind gesponsert, quasi Werbung.

Und natürlich weiß ich, dass sie lange lange dran gearbeitet haben während FF14 kostenlos lief. Und dennoch wird es so gut wie niemanden interessieren. Und weißt du auch warum?
Der Durchschnitt an Klicks bei einer aktuellen News zu FF14 liegt bei etwa 100. Das ist verschwindend gering. Da berichtet vielleicht mal jemand drüber, wenn er einen guten Tag hat. Aber wieso ausführlich und aktuell berichten, wenn sich hier auf der Seite niemand dafür interessiert?
Und deswegen gibts die Leser-News. Dir steht es frei Artikel zu FF14 zu schreiben, unentgeltlich. Die Leute, die sich dafür interessieren kannst du persönlich erreichen. Aber anstatt die Initiative zu ergreifen wird buffed.de angepampt, obwohl jeder rational denkende Mensch verstehen müsste, warum über ein Spiel wie FF14 kaum was erscheint.

Also los, berichte den buffed.de Usern vom Neustart, der ein oder andere wird sich bestimmt darüber freuen, auch wenn 98% der User die News nichtmal anklicken werden.


----------



## The Bang (17. August 2012)

FF war immer Singleplayer und da gehört es auch hin.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2012)

The schrieb:


> FF war immer Singleplayer und da gehört es auch hin.



Nö. Spiele wie Crystal Chronicles und FFXI waren keine Singleplayer-Spiele und trotzdem sehr erfolgreich. Der MP-Modus von Dissidia ist auch sehr beliebt, wenn auch nicht unbedingt hierzulande. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


----------



## The Bang (17. August 2012)

Ohh die hab ich komplett vergessen. Weil ich Sie nie gespielt habe


----------



## Silarwen (18. August 2012)

Hey,
Ich bin seit gestern Abend aus Köln zurück und hab mir auch gegen Freitagmittag FF 14 bei einer Präsentation angeschaut. Artikel folgt in Kürze.

Grüße


----------



## Alri (20. August 2012)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT: Apropos Berichterstattung - schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...line-PC-232094/
> 
> Lauter Newsposts und Artikel zu FFXIV, incl. Gamescom und Reboot-Trailer. Null Kommentare, null Klicks. Spricht leider nicht dafür, dass es irgendwen interessiert.




 off topic :
wie komme ich denn von der hauptseite auf diese spiele unterseite?
ich finde da nichts 
und wieviele dieser unter seiten gibt es,die mir bis jetzt verborgen blieben.

 on topic :
sind kommentare jetzt wirklich das maß der dinge,ob ein artikel interessant ist oder nicht?
also ich für meinen teil,und da wird es wohl den meißten ähnlich gehen,lese so einen artikel,speichere die info und gut ist.
muß ich wirklich unter jeden "belanglosen" artikel "ich freu mich drauf,kanns kaum erwarten,omg rofl casual inc oder andersartigen müll" posten.nur damit er in euren augen als interessant wahrgenommen wird? ich hoffe nicht.
über klickzahlen kann ich natürlich,mangels infprmationen,nichts sagen.

aber evtl haben die user inszischen auch schon gelernt,dass buffed = die großen 4 (wow,swtor,d3 und gw2) bedeutet und ziehen sich ihre,nennen wir es mal "indie news" woanders.
gruß
alri


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> off topic :
> wie komme ich denn von der hauptseite auf diese spiele unterseite?
> ich finde da nichts
> und wieviele dieser unter seiten gibt es,die mir bis jetzt verborgen blieben.
> ...



Klick einfach in einem X-beliebigen Artikel zu Final Fantasy 14 unten in den Schlagworten auf das Schlagwort "Final Fantasy XIV", dann erscheint eine Liste mit sämtlichen Artikeln zum Spiel. Oder einfach mal in der Suchzeile eingeben, dann kommen die auch. Unter anderem auch Silarwens cooler Artikel zum Reboot: http://www.buffed.de/Final-Fantasy-14-Online-PC-232094/News/Final-Fantasy-14-A-Realm-Reborn-Gamescom-Ausblick-1018515/

Und ja, selbstverständlich sind Kommentare *auch* ein Maß der Dinge, wenn es darum geht zu beurteilen, wie viele Leser einen Artikel interessant finden. Jeder Artikel hat direkt in der ersten Zeile nach dem Titel auch ein kleines Flammen-Symbol. Wenn du deine Maus darauf bewegst, siehst du die Aufrufe, Fans und bekommst ein gutes Bild davon, wie viele User sich tatsächlich mit dem Artikel befassen. Wenn ich sage, dass der größte Teil unserer Besucher FFXIV leider nicht sehr interessant findet, beziehe ich mich auf diese Statistiken. Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen das Spiel, habe selber einen Account und würde rund um die Uhr Artikel dazu schreiben, wenn sich genug Leser dafür finden. Sehr wenige User nehmen die News zu FFXIV zur Kenntnis, kaum einer klickt sie an, dementsprechend landen diese Artikel nie so oft direkt auf der Frontseite wie Artikel mit zig tausend Klicks. Kann jeder einsehen und ganz leicht nachvollziehen. Die Statistiken gehen direkt von den Leser-Reaktionen und nicht von uns aus. Aber wie du siehst, wird der Artikel zum Reboot bereits fleißig gelesen - man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben! 

Und um noch einmal Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Sämtliche Patch-Meldungen, Updates und News zum Spiel sind auf buffed.de vorhanden und nachzulesen. Hier kann uns wirklich keiner vorwerfen, dass wir das Spiel ignorieren. Dass es im Heft seit dem Test nichts mehr gab, lag wie gesagt daran, dass sich bisher einfach nichts Nennenswertes getan hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich das mit "A Realm Reborn" ändern wird, aber die Entscheidung liegt natürlich nicht bei mir.

Übrigens: Wir posten täglich rund um die Uhr News zu Indie- und Browser-Games, haben seit langer Zeit eine F2P-Sektion im Heft, in der auch völlig unbekannte Spiele vorgestellt und bewertet werden und wir haben Tests zu coolen, kleineren Spielen wie Legend of Grimrock. Dass wir nur über drei oder vier Spiele berichten und den Rest ignorieren, ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht wahr.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2012)

Kommentare sind bei weitem nicht der Maßstab. Aber man sieht ja auch sehr gut, wie oft ein Artikel überhaupt angeklickt wurde.

Da gibt es einige Artikel, welche sehr hohe Klickraten haben und dann gibt es Artikel, wo sich die Klickrate im niedrigen 3-Stelligen Bereich oder sogar noch darunter bewegt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2012)

Darum das "*auch*" ein Maßstab.  Wenn ein Artikel in einer Stunde gleich hundert Kommentare sammelt und einer nach vier Wochen überhaupt keinen, kann man das durchaus als Indiz für Beliebtheit oder das Fehlen ebendieser verwenden.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

*Edit* Hier stand was, was von Kitten und kaept schon beantwortet wurde. ^^


----------

